# Spice scale



## smokin pop-pop (Jan 12, 2018)

Anyone have a particular scale they like to use for weighing spices for 
Marinades and rubs. Looking for purchase ideas


----------



## old sarge (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't weigh spices but I do have and use and 5 lb OXO Digital Scale for weighing wood for the electric smoker. We have an 11 lb OXO for kitchen use. Very good scales, but a tad pricey.


----------



## biaviian (Jan 12, 2018)

I have and love these two.

Larger
Smaller

I check the accuracy once in a while and they have never been off.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 12, 2018)

Something wrong here with posting links to Amazon.


----------



## biaviian (Jan 12, 2018)

old sarge said:


> Something wrong here with posting links to Amazon.


You need to write something like "larger" then highlight, click the link button and link it that way.  It took me a few minutes to figure it out.  I almost gave up.


----------



## mosparky (Jan 12, 2018)

I and several others here have this one.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 12, 2018)

Yep,mo.I have an AWS 100 and a Sunbeam digital for larger weights that registers down to gram only.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 12, 2018)

I have a scale that does .05 oz and 1 gram up to 11 lbs for my meat and stuff.
But no little scale for tiny bitty stuff. I don't think I need one. I use measuring spoons for spices and herbs.  I can convert most junk to a tsp or 1/4 tsp and a pinch.. easily
I don't like recipes in Euro scale.  Lol


----------



## Maple (Jan 13, 2018)

This the scale I have, just got it and like it so far. It has a number of different units. Checked it with my mechanical balance reloading scale and it's bang on, no pun intended. Hope this helps. 

 WAOAW 200 x 0.01g Reloading Digital Pocket Stainless Jewelry & Kitchen food Scale, 0.0001oz


----------



## tropics (Jan 13, 2018)

mosparky said:


> I and several others here have this one.


The AWS is very good,if you get it see if you can get the calibration weight
Richie
Mine is right on


----------



## muddydogs (Jan 13, 2018)

I picked this up off Amazon a few months ago.   It works just fine, I have tested it numerous times with my reloading check weights and its always on the money. I have a grocery store scale that must weight 30 pounds and I got tired of always dragging it out to weight stuff. Ultra Ship also has a 35 and 75 pound model, I choose the 55 pound as it will weight most of my meat batches as well as spices and if I need to weight something heavier I'll have to pull out the tank. Nice thing about this scale is the control head comes off so if the item being weighed blocks the display the display can be moved. Scale also has the option to be always on which is nice, I also have a smaller scale that I used to use for spices but it was always turning off on me with no way to have it stay on.


----------

